# Fish ID 18# Mullet????



## TopRod (Feb 28, 2005)

Saw this gentleman at Buckee's last Thursday close to Surfside. Said he had an 18# Mullet and was on his way to Sea Center to weigh it etc. I had to take a pic of this 18# Mullet. What do ya'll think Mullet or Carp or what? Caught in Bastrop Bayou. He was convinced it was a Mullet and said the state or some kind of record was 13#s.


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't know...but it's big and ugly!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

all i can say is wow


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Honestly, I think that's a freak! Half carp and half mullet! I bet it's one of those cross breads.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Odds are it was some non-native fish someone released


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Then again...check out the picture of a real mullet. The freak seems to be missing one of the dorsal fins.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

definetly not a mullet but does look like bait!


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Check out the picture of a carp.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Maybe it's an overgrown sewer mullet. We used to throw a net over where the Portland City Water discharges into the bay. We would catch these big critters for cut bait. You would look at them and think, hm, it's not quite a mullet but then, it's not quite anything else either...

Heck if I know what it is, but it's not a carp. I don't see the tell-tale whiskers and the dorsal fin isn't nearly long enough (and believe it or not an 18# carp would be even uglier!)


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I would bet that this fish has some mullet blood in it.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

White Amur


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

*Grass carp*

Definately a type of grass carp. Populations established from experiments and illegal stockings... Data says they reproduce around the Trinity, Galveston area. This species has no barbels..


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

I would have thrown that back in the water.... Do you really want your name in the record book for the largest Mullet? I think not....


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like a grass carp


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

stergon


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

i cast netted an 11lp mullet in a fresh water pond in fla but it didnt look like that my geuss its carp


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

SSMike said:


> I would have thrown that back in the water.... Do you really want your name in the record book for the largest Mullet? I think not....


I'm with you. Pass.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Looks like a Grass Carp to me as well. Wonder if he cast netted it....I bet he thought he hit the mother lode lol


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Dittos grass carp...


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm now 99% sure it is a grass carp after looking at this picture.


----------



## FlatsHooker (Aug 1, 2006)

kenny said:


> White Amur


Bingo you are correct


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Its is a mulletcarpeta. They originated from the mexico. What happened was everytime during the monsoon period carp would get washed out to the bays and they are very horny carp and would mate with any fish they could. LMAO! J/k I bet I had someone going till the last part.


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

what a freaky lookin' fish. Thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That aint a Mullet , and if its an amour its supposed to be killed by law.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

My neighbor here in Angleton works with that guy and supposedly he caught it in a cast net in Bastrop bayou at the Clay banks on the refuge. 44" 18lbs and the Sea Center said it couldn't be a state record because it wasn't caught on a rod and reel. I haven't heard from him since last Friday but I am with you all it sure looks more like a grass carp than a mullet to me.


----------



## cap'n saltgrass (May 18, 2005)

did he say what he caught it on?? it's my understanding mullet eat grass and mud and slime, how would you "catch" one?


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

To date I have caught 3 mullet on dead shrimp and a hook. That's about 26 years of fishing. Yes, I ate all 3. I don't think I'd fillet that thing though. Looks alien to me.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I caught a mullet the other day on a shrimp tail. In the mouth not fouled hooked.


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like an alien..not a mullet.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

KSims1868 said:


> Don't know...but it's big and ugly!!


And I'll bet it stunk to high heaven!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I've caught mullet on topwaters and not foul hooked. I've seen other guys catch them also.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

had something happen yesterday that i have never heard of, got a mullet ( 3lb-er) on dead shrimp and a hook, no and it wasent snagged hooked either..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

While diving I have seen mullet eating on fish carcauses (SP?).
But they have a gizzard, so they are a vegitarian by design.


----------



## cacciato71 (May 13, 2005)

Here's a picyure of a white amur a.k.a. grass carp.
So I thnk the debate over what it is would be over. As to why this guy was so excited about catching it in a cast net is beyond me.


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> To date I have caught 3 mullet on dead shrimp and a hook. That's about 26 years of fishing. Yes, I ate all 3. I don't think I'd fillet that thing though. Looks alien to me.


What did it taste like, chicken? I'm kinda slow, but I did'nt know folks ate mullet.

Really coach, not trying to be an arse, I just had no idea.

One more reason I won't use bait. Catch bait with bait, to each to his own I guess.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

got a finger mullet in a fresh water aqaurium for 2 months now, it eats fish food cause it has to, trying to grow anew state record and yes smoked mullet is pretty darn good try it sometime if get the chance


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

How big were the mullet that you hung

p.s I know of a guy that got hit in the chest by a mullet



kenny said:


> I've caught mullet on topwaters and not foul hooked. I've seen other guys catch them also.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mullet stories? I have had 3 (different occasions) jump into my boat below the Livingston dam. Yeah it's a grass carp, and the TPWD must hate them because the law says to eviscerate them immediatly, not much love there.


----------



## pescador1 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Grass carp*

I think it may be a grass carp. They use them to controll aquatic vegetation. Go to google images for a picture.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

ANGEL said:


> How big were the mullet that you hung
> 
> p.s I know of a guy that got hit in the chest by a mullet


i was hit in the arm by an airborne mullet once.


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

pectoral and anal fins are almost a perfect match for a mullet. wish you had a pic of the dorsal fin to see for sure.


----------



## Major 10 0 (Jan 5, 2006)

*http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/gcarp/*

Yep its a grass carp, follow the link to TPWD species identification below

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/gcarp/


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*fish*



Major 10 0 said:


> Yep its a grass carp, follow the link to TPWD species identification below
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/gcarp/


Definately a grass carp..........


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

goatchze said:


> Maybe it's an overgrown sewer mullet. We used to throw a net over where the Portland City Water discharges into the bay. We would catch these big critters for cut bait. You would look at them and think, hm, it's not quite a mullet but then, it's not quite anything else either...
> 
> Heck if I know what it is, but it's not a carp. I don't see the tell-tale whiskers and the dorsal fin isn't nearly long enough (and believe it or not an 18# carp would be even uglier!)


shhh....dont give my bait spot away!


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

So much for the world record Mullet..... Wonder what that guys hair looked like? Maybe he thought he had the worlds longest Mullet hair cut....


----------



## mjs1320 (May 2, 2006)

When I was a kid (8-10 yrs old), I used to catch mullet all day long behind my dad's house. He lived on a canal near Clear Lake Shores. When I went down for the weekend, the neighbor kid and I would catch them until we were called in for the night. Started out throwing a couple hand fulls of dry dog food out for chum. In no time there were mullet everywhere. Just baited the hook with the dog food (soaked in water to soften) or bread we snaged from the kitchen. I can't remember what brand the dog food was. Anyway, we were catching fish(sort of) and at that age it didn't matter to us what kind they were. We thought we were doing good. Dad let me think that for years, until I figured it out on my own. AHHH the good ol' days.

Tight lines to all.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Like others have said it Looks like one of these...white amur (grass carp)


----------



## Sharkbait 13 (Jul 17, 2006)

*White Amur / Grass Carp*

I caught one in Austin Bayou last year that was 48" and went 68lbs. It is a White Amur or commonly known as a grass carp. I have attached a pic from the USGS site.


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Looks like a marp or a cullet to me.


----------



## TopRod (Feb 28, 2005)

Hate to say it but my mullet thread is getting as much response as Coastal's threads on the Bluewater Board. Kind of Scary.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i know one thing, it ain't supper!!!!!!!


----------



## BelleairBeachBum (Feb 20, 2006)

Call it a Carpet and use it for bait.


----------

